# Canon 60D Grad Display on Viewfinder?



## Samerr9 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi guys.. 

I am going through my Canon 60D and I was able to display the grid on the Liveview but I was wondering if it shows on the veiwfinder as well..

Thank you..


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 27, 2011)

it does not


----------



## Samerr9 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks dude.. really ammazing gallery! i got the 50mm 1.4 recently .. Have u got any special comment or tip for this lensE?


----------

